

Science: Sequestered and Shut Down - jcater
http://discovermagazine.com/2014/jan-feb/65-science-sequestered-and-shut-down

======
shaggyfrog
"The full text of this article is available to Discover Magazine subscribers
only."

I'll just close the tab, then.

